# Detailing Music....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

...don't think this has been done, and since I had my Ipod in for this weekend's detail, I thought I would ask.....what are we all listening to?!?!

I seemed to match my music with the stages...

So for the first clean etc...I started loud and a bit heavy:






Then, once onto the decon stages / drying etc...it was more mainstream, but still had a good beat, something like this:






Once I got the 3M machine out though, it was time to chill it out a bit...can't beat a bit of Otis for that....






As I had pretty bad wheels and a nightmare with the insides of the car, I turned mental..... time to really go heavy:






Then once it was nearly all finished, it was back to be calm and putting on all the various LSPs etc






and finally...once it all said and done....






So there we go....My detail in music! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Good choices, makes me sound like an old git and I just pop radio 2 on


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol:

Love it.

You are obviously like me with music. None of this 'pop is rubbish' stuff.

If it's good, it's good.

Girls Aloud and Sugarbabes are pop music and damn good pop music. 

None of this pop-rock, pop-hip-hop, pop-spotty-kid-with-a-guitar-singing-to-4 chords-to-get-laid bollucks.

That line up would do me. Though i'd probably swap your Slipknot for a bit of Korn and Twisted Transistor.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Korn was on there too....I was just providing a "sample" of the tracks.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkin park Hybrid theory , ! great album for swirl busting


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

recently been listening to a bit of mastodon while doing details, although i normally just listen to whatevers on the radio


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Biffy Clyro for me - MON THE BIFF


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicane.. nice chillout/trance, just put the headphones in and blank out the rest of the world. Good backing for detailing videos too - the kind of music that anyone would like :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not anyone Al.. im not a trance fan.. does my nut in..

slipknot more my style cuey :thumb:
listen to a bit of everything myself, the only things I dont like is the trancey/ibiza nightclubby type of stuff.. can't be doing with it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Chicane.. nice chillout/trance, just put the headphones in and blank out the rest of the world. Good backing for detailing videos too - the kind of music that anyone would like :thumb:


Maybe not...............


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I like slipknot too.. infact I like pretty much every type of music.. Chicane just makes for easy listening. I mean you wouldn't put Wait and Bleed as the backing music to a detailing video....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Before: 




Without Pre-wash: 




Erm, self explained: 




As is: 




Iron-X: 




Clay: 




Then, I like to make it: 




It's been tough this month though, since about this time we get some: 




After all the hard work is done: 




It's all worth it though: 




:car: :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol like that McClane..

al.. why no.. I'd love to see wait and bleed as the background to a detailing vid lol..

I put highway to hell, born to be wild, and bad to the bone on one of mine lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

One especially for you cue






Then I just go all ghetto up in the hood etc.


























I don't even own chrome wheels. Go figure :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

This would make a great detailing video soundtrack... at least those ones where a car has been bodged to start with:

"Erm... ive jus bort a Rotary, how do I set up my bizness?"

"oh, and how do I use it?"


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ you forgot the what wax, van, pants, pen, bucket should I use....now that I'm a pro!!

:lol:

good music choices!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good call on the Sugababes video. Love Keisha. Awesome pair of lungs.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

maestegman said:


> Good call on the Sugababes video. Love Keisha. Awesome pair of lungs.


easy now this is a family forum lol :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*detail music*

Most my collection is heavier than a weight watchers tour bus. I probably would do serious damage. Can you play air guitar with a d.a?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what pros have played "money money money moneyyy" at the end of a detail? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@ JJ

was that first song in the golden child film?!?

I think it's the scene where the woman gets soaked in her white shirt with no bra and very cold water :doublesho

I watched that bit a few times 

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Exactly the film :lol: I like the 80's rock maybe not for the purists but I love a geeeetar


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I was listening to a little andrew wk whilst doing the manta at the weekend. 
Moved quickly on to a combination of foo fighters, combichrist, linkin park and broken records.


----------

